# Too drunk to drive home?



## Brendan Burgess (26 Sep 2007)

Here is a newly launched service to drive your car home. It has a sensible name [broken link removed] 

Are there similar services in Dublin? 

On a Saturday, I walk home and walk into town on Sunday to collect my car. But during the week, it would probably be useful.

Brendan


----------



## Caveat (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*

Seems like a good idea.

Would like to see references to professional body membership or some reassuring endorsement though - I didn't notice anything like that.  The site seems quite new though.


----------



## bacchus (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*

There was a similar service years ago, but did not last long afaik. If i remember correctly, the guys had folding muppets that fitted in the boot of a car. But that was at a time were drink driving was common practice as garda did not have the power to do random checks.

Hopefull, this new one will last longer now that random checks are common.


----------



## HighFlier (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*

The old service was called "Slan Abhaile". Same concept...Folding moped.....make sure your boot is not full.

I think insurance costs killed them in the end but insurance seems to be more readily available and affordable these days.


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*

The pricing system for its airport service is bizarre and imho cynical

[broken link removed]



> Our driver will meet you as arranged at the set down point in Dublin Airport. He will help you with your bags, ask you for the spare car key before driving your car and parking it in the long term car park for you. On your return call 1850 333 303 and our driver will meet you with your car at arrivals ready for you to drive home.
> 
> We will calculate the cost of your long term stay, €8.50 per day, then add our cost for use of the service on top €30.
> 
> Eg One weeks stay in long term would cost €59.50 add the service of Carhome airport €30, total €89.50. One weeks stay in short term would cost €210!


----------



## xt40 (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



Caveat said:


> Seems like a good idea.
> 
> Would like to see references to professional body membership or some reassuring endorsement though - I didn't notice anything like that.  The site seems quite new though.



what prof body could they be members of.  - royal soc for the prevention of losing your licence?


----------



## jem (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*

I saw a program on one of the uk channels about this type of service in london, seemed to be a good job.


----------



## Caveat (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



xt40 said:


> what prof body could they be members of. - royal soc for the prevention of losing your licence?


 
 

Well...could they not be members of some motoring body? or even road safety organisation?


----------



## Guest120 (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



> No Garda
> No Points
> No Suspension
> No Hassle



Would have though the main point would be No Deaths.


----------



## europhile (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



ubiquitous said:


> The pricing system for its airport service is bizarre and imho cynical
> 
> [broken link removed]





It is not intended that people use the short-term car park for a week.  Their pricing policy discourages that.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*

Ubi

It seems to be badly worded. They are charging the cost of car parking + €30 as far as I can make out. Maybe they park the car somewhere cheaper. They should do actually. 

Brendan


----------



## jhegarty (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



Brendan said:


> Ubi
> 
> It seems to be badly worded. They are charging the cost of car parking + €30 as far as I can make out. Maybe they park the car somewhere cheaper. They should do actually.
> 
> Brendan




I'd persume thats where the profit is .... your car will be parked in a muddy field in meath for the week ;-)


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*

I had forgotten that they have to park the car somewhere  hence my puzzlement that they were aligning their rates with the DAA long-term car park rates.

It actually sounds like a super service for someone who finds themselves with not enough time to park prior to getting a flight. €30 is a small price compared to the hassle and stress of missing a flight.


----------



## damson (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



Brendan said:


> Maybe they park the car somewhere cheaper. They should do actually.


 No - according to their website they park it in the long-term carpark.
_"Our driver will ... ask you for the spare car key before driving your car and parking it in the long term car park for you. "_


----------



## MrMan (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



> Would have though the main point would be No Deaths.



they can't guarantee that


----------



## Humpback (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



jhegarty said:


> I'd persume thats where the profit is .... your car will be parked in a muddy field in meath for the week ;-)



There was a feature on the BBC Watchdog show some time ago about a UK company who did this very thing - at least, they parked peoples cars in industrial estates - open and exposed, and free, but still charged customers for it.

Where I would be suspicious is there's no proper contact details on the site at all. No names and physical addresses - only a fairly anonymous 1850 number and an e-mail address.

I wouldn't be too happy handing over my car keys at the airport to a person whom I wouldn't be able to physically track down if they didn't show up when I arrived back to no car. There isn't even any details that I can find associated with the whois entry for the website.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Sep 2007)

Maybe they hire out your car for a few days while you are away. 

Brendan


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Too drunk too drive home?*



ronan_d_john said:


> Where I would be suspicious is there's no proper contact details on the site at all. No names and physical addresses - only a fairly anonymous 1850 number and an e-mail address.



Its also in breech of company law
[broken link removed]


----------



## Humpback (26 Sep 2007)

BTW, there's an address for Carhome Ireland Ltd on the CRO.ie website, so I suppose that's something.

They shouldn't be too worried - not like the ODCE are going to prosecute for something so minor.


----------



## novy (13 Oct 2007)

I 2


----------



## slamdunkin (14 Oct 2007)

they have a guy called "scooterman" in Manchester - you got that in Dublin??


----------



## amgd28 (26 May 2011)

Carhome.ie doesn't seem to be in business any more, yet I saw an ad for a similar service in a Dublin pub recently. Have a work golf outing with dinner etc afterwards tomorrow, which this service would be perfect for. Anybody know if there is a different service on offer???


----------

